# Multiplex Board...



## Bolensgoldrush

Hello!

I want to make a slingshot but I have a few questions.

1. Is multiplex board the same as ply wood?

2. If the answer to question 1 is no, then where

would I get some multiplex?

Thank You!

Bolensgoldrush


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Multiplex is another name for plywood, often used here.

This post here is a fairly comprehensive definition!

I use construction grade and marine grade plywood from Bunnings (any large hardware store sells it) for my test and knock-around slingshots.

Depending where you are in Canada, I would expect it to be easy to obtain.

My favourite thickness is around 18mm.


----------



## Bolensgoldrush

Thanks a lot!

Where would I find rubber or latex for the bands?

I heard of theraband but I don't know where to find it.

BG


----------



## LVO

Go to the Tubes/ bands section and search TBG, tubes,


----------



## Bolensgoldrush

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2lOiwtIPanYMWMxZTI0ZjctMzk2NC00ZDIyLTkxNWUtYWQyMDMxOTg0Yjdh/edit?hl=en#

It says, in order this make a slingshot, I need laminated

plywood / multiplex. Do I actually have to use it, or can

I use just regular plywood?

BG


----------



## Imperial

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiplex

.

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/multiplex


----------



## lexlow

use what you got, strike while the iron is hot an all that. my first was pine (oh dear) and inner tube rubber, then marine ply, just make make make and you will find what is best for you. i like oak, to a degree, but micarta is fun to.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Normal ply is fine man. As long as it's think enough, it's damn near indestructible. And Willy Wonka, if you destruct it, build another!

You can use boards, but they're less strong and prone to snapping if you get a forkhit. Go with ply for your first attempts is my opinion. Others will certainly vary as many will say to make them from natural forks, too!


----------



## Bolensgoldrush

Hello!

Finished a Joerg Sprave Phoenix Style Slingshot.

(



)

Made with plywood I found in my garage.

Very accurate. Could hit the expected place on a tree at 60 feet.

Pictures :





  








Joerg Sprave&#39;s Pheonix Style Slingshot




__
Bolensgoldrush


__
Apr 13, 2013


__
2



Angled view









  








Joerg Sprave&#39;s Pheonix Style Slingshot




__
Bolensgoldrush


__
Apr 13, 2013




Side view

[font=arial][size=3]Thickness : 1.5 cm[/size][/font]









  








Joerg Sprave&#39;s Pheonix Style Slingshot




__
Bolensgoldrush


__
Apr 13, 2013




Front view

[font=arial][size=3]Width : 13 cm[/size][/font]
[font=arial][size=3]Height : 15...






Dimensions :

Width : 13 cm

Height : 15 cm
Thickness : 1.5 cm

Pouch length : 8.5 cm
Pouch Width : 5 cm

Used an exercise band for the slingshot,

but it broke while I was taking a picture. I

will get a better band at some time.

What do you think?

Thank You!

BG


----------



## lexlow

good work


----------



## wombat

All Buns Glazing said:


> Normal ply is fine man. As long as it's think enough, it's **** near indestructible. And Willy Wonka, if you destruct it, build another!
> 
> You can use boards, but they're less strong and prone to snapping if you get a forkhit. Go with ply for your first attempts is my opinion. Others will certainly vary as many will say to make them from natural forks, too!


I just noticed this thread. And sorry to say, but telling people that normal ply is fine, is just plain WRONG!! even hardwood ply isn't that strong!

There's been other threads about this, but the "multplex" that's mentioned is 18 ply birch or Russian birch ply if you prefer...waay stronger then normal ply!!

Do your own testing, or check out the testing I did here


----------



## moongalba

Like All Guns Blazing, I also find that Bunning's does a good deal on multiplex boarding. They sell a meter square board for $20 Australian dollars. Being new to the art of Sling Shot making I went in for short plank of Pine for $6.00. It is soft enough to work but I doubt any good for lasting use.


----------

